# 'Lazy Eye'?



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

As with people, can cats have 'lazy eyes'? I've recently noticed Barney's left eye is quite often half shut, mainly when he is relaxing.

He is currently on Fucithalmic for an infection, but apart from that he has never had any other issues with his eyes, and i didnt notice this lazy eye thing when he last went to the vets.

Should i take him back to have it checked? I'm not too worried about it, its not causing him any pain or discomfort?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If he has a mild eye infection, and one eye is a bit sore, he will keep that closed more than the other. I am sure you will see a difference when he has finished his course of fuci.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i used to have a cat with a squint, when she looked at something the other eye took a bit longer to catch up, cant say it bothered her though.

iam sure barney will be ok


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gizmo often sleeps with one eye half open.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> If he has a mild eye infection, and one eye is a bit sore, he will keep that closed more than the other. I am sure you will see a difference when he has finished his course of fuci.


I agree, keep up with the Fusi ointment for how long the vet has said. Bathing after that prescription time should leave a good healthy eye


----------



## sabell (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like the eye is sore. hope it is soon back to normal


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

We've finished the fuci now and he's still doing it - it looks like he does it more when he's trying to focus on things 

He's back at the vets Monday for another check so i'll mention it then

Thanks for all your replies x


----------

